# Bindings?



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Any recommended bindings for this season?
Looking for a price range up to $300, mostly ride freestyle, very rarely in the park, unless on the kickers.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Not like this isn't the 100th post in the past week about bindings for someone to buy, i am going to say the same thing that i have said in every other thread 




*UNIONs*

*GET UNIONS*


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Union Forces, K2 Formulas
I have Rome 390s but they're more park oriented which you said you won't really do.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Ah, but what model?


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

pretty predictable how this post would play out here. A lot of people will say Union (Forces), a few will say 390s (should mention Targas). Someone will say Burton and other people will be like  . Someone will say Flows but only the high-end ones and also in the same breath manage to bash Flow at the same time. I'd say look at Forces, Targas. The others I don't have experience with but I'd also look into K2 or Ride.


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

Union Force.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

sumo28 said:


> pretty predictable how this post would play out here. A lot of people will say Union (Forces), a few will say 390s (should mention Targas). Someone will say Burton and other people will be like  . Someone will say Flows but only the high-end ones and also in the same breath manage to bash Flow at the same time. I'd say look at Forces, Targas. The others I don't have experience with but I'd also look into K2 or Ride.


Signature worthy


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Let me add a bit.
Can you give me specific models to look into?


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

all the ones mentioned are models.. Google


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

LittleJP said:


> Let me add a bit.
> Can you give me specific models to look into?











Union Force








Union Force SL








Rome 390








Rome Targa


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh oops, I thought Union was a brand.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

LittleJP said:


> Oh oops, I thought Union was a brand.


Union is the brand. Union Forces is the binding you should buy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah...got REALly confused.

Doing a little market research mmm.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

clickers. get clickers


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Ride SPi...


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

cubllsu8338 said:


> Ride SPi...


Or RX

Or Delta


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

sumo28 said:


> pretty predictable how this post would play out here. A lot of people will say Union (Forces), a few will say 390s (should mention Targas). Someone will say Burton and other people will be like  . Someone will say Flows but only the high-end ones and also in the same breath manage to bash Flow at the same time. I'd say look at Forces, Targas. The others I don't have experience with but I'd also look into K2 or Ride.


Great post. I like the Flow comment lol. That's what it's all about though. Recognize the Good, the Bad, and the Ugly.


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

/tenchar


----------

